# Help/Advice on inshore fishing reels and line set up



## zaraspook04 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok guys, back again needing your help/advice on inshore fishing reels and line set up.

Here is the deal. I have absolutely no knowledge of saltwater fishing…when I say no knowledge, I mean no knowledge!!!!! Gonna be moving to Waycross in a couple weeks, and from the great threads you guys post on here, there is some awesome inshore/near shore fishing in the “big pond” not too far away.

There are a couple reconditioned Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme baitcaster reels for $80 each at a Bass Pro I am near. I can put them on 6.5’ to 7.5’ medium to heavy G. Loomis or St. Croix rods that I use for spinner bait and jig fishing. Below is the link to the reel.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_97603_151001001_151000000_151001000_151-1-1

Couple questions…Would this be a good set up? If so, what type of line do I need to spool the reels with?

I really appreciate the great advice you guys have given me so far and look forward to the great advice to come!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 17, 2010)

zaraspook!
that sounds like a great set up!
i like 10 lb mono the best for most of my inshore fishing with artificials. (trout, red drum, flounder as my target) but targeting these fish i'll usually catch an array of other fish like lady fish, bonnet head sharks, bluefish, sheeps head, others maybe.
i also use 12 lb mono and 20ish lb braid sometimes. i usually always have a 1 1/2 to 2 foot 30 pound clear leader on there....but pauld and captin richie have talked me into trying a 17 or 20 lb clear leader.
actually pauld might talk you into going even lighter but i still think i would loose every fish i catch. you know how those reds love to rub their nose on the oyster beds!!!! ha ha ha!!!!! good luck zaraspook! have fun is #1!


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 18, 2010)

If your plannin on cork fishin use 20 lb braid with 12-20 lb leader. The braid floats and is tough stuff. If you get hung on the bottom you usually will only lose your hook saving that expensive cork.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 18, 2010)

I would never buy a bps reel for saltwater, they don't hold up! If you want a baitcast reel that is low profile then get an Abu Garcia Revo inshore, there isn't anything in its class and you'll be glad you went ahead and spent the money 3 years for now. As far as a spinning reel I have been very, very happy with my Daiwa Sols but after some experiments I am very impressed with the Abu Garcia Soron STX spinning reels, very!!!! As far as a Rod a 7-7 1/2' 8-17# rod will do all you want. Shimano Teramar has a lifetime over the counter warranty as does a GL2 Loomis. The other option is a Fenwick HMG. I love the cork grips on them and the rod feels good. I haven't had to handle a warranty claim on them yet but so far they are good!!!!
Line is a no brainer, only 2 choices for the best braid on the market, Ohero or Spiderwire ultracast invisibraid. I really like both of them. For leader go with a good 12-17# fluro.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not a pro and don't claim to be. I have two rod/reel set ups I use for inshore. Both are $19 shakespear combos from wal mart. I put 10 lb Cajun lineand a 20 lb mono leader. I have had both for over 4 years without a lick of trouble, just have to wash the salt off after using. If you got the money and want expensive stuff there's nothing wrong with that, i'm just saying you can do it for less.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 19, 2010)

personal opinion is that for inshore species, especially small fish you don't need expensive gear. most of my rods are $20-60 and reels about the same. If you take care of them they will last you. Just need to rinse them off with freshwater after each day. They will last you for years and if in 5 years you need to buy another one it's still a whole lot cheaper than a $300 reel and $200 rod.  Just my opinion.... now if you get into bigger species that really test your gear then I would suggest putting out the cash for decent gear. As far as line choice and leader Paul is right on with that


----------



## mhg (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't advise on the bait caster style of reel, but as far as Offshore Angler reels I love my spinng reels.
I have 3 and all work flawlessly. 
Mike


----------



## zaraspook04 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for the great advice. I can't wait to get into the "big pond!"


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2010)

You'll _love it!_ Get with some locals,if you want to speed up the learning process.


----------



## speechless33759 (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but how about your rods? You guys going with Medium or medium heavy rods?


----------



## sea trout (Jun 23, 2010)

i like medium in some brands and medium heavy with others. just got to go to the store and pick it up and shake it!! if it fells right and its on sale....take it!!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 23, 2010)

An 8-17# or 8-20# 7-7.5' will catch anything you want around here and will toss good too. what do I know though!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 23, 2010)

speechless33759 said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread, but how about your rods? You guys going with Medium or medium heavy rods?



depends on what i am fishing for, if i am targetting trout and slot sized reds then i like an ultra light spinning combo. if you start going after lrager reds then you need more of a backbone IMO


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 23, 2010)

"If your plannin on cork fishin use 20 lb braid with 12-20 lb leader. The braid floats and is tough stuff. If you get hung on the bottom you usually will only lose your hook saving that expensive cork."
AGREED!! Capt. Mark

Rods: Ugly Stick/Lite: Intercoastal: Conventional or Spinning.
Abu Garcia Reels: 6000.  
Penn Slammer Spinning Reels
You will not go wrong with that setup!__________________


----------



## PaulD (Jun 23, 2010)

You sure won't! That's a solid setup. I hate to see fish lost due to sub standard tools. You wouldn't try to build a house with a hand saw and a $2 screwdriver and a box of finish nails. Fishing is the same way to me. I never said to buy a $500 outfit. If you buy a good abu garcia reel and a good fenwick or teramar rod your looking at about $200 for a fine fishing tool with a awesome warranty, which is important. I've personally landed 35" reds with a 2000 size reel and an 8-17# rod and had no fear of equipment damage, and they last for years. I have a Penn 955 that's 10 years old and I've put $8 in parts. $200 over 10 years is $20 a year for a great tool. That's pretty cheap.


----------



## Dupree (Jun 23, 2010)

my favorite set-up is a garcia 4600 with 12lb line on a bps xtreme 6,6" med action. I dont like to fish cork rigs much so this is a great rod for throwing gulps or live bait on a jig head. This is one of my bass fishing rods. I only fish the coast 3-4 times a year so I just always use my bass and striper rigs depending on what I am targeting.


----------



## Southbound (Jun 23, 2010)

whatever you bass fish with is perfect for inshore. sounds like a good setup


----------



## sea trout (Jun 23, 2010)

Southbound said:


> whatever you bass fish with is perfect for inshore. sounds like a good setup



works for me if they're hungry .....they get to the boat!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

It depends on how often you fish in the salt. If you are going to be out there every day you may want to invest in something like a shimano. I personally hit the gulf about once a month with my bass fishing setup. I usually use my heavier baitcasters for live bait under a cajun and a spinning reel with jighead or topwater. Just do as mentioned above and rinse them off good. If I spend several days in a row fishing where I can't I'll stick them in a bucket of soapy water and take them apart and clean and lube them.


----------

